# 10 gallon saltwater tank..



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi i would love to get a 10 gallon saltwater tank i need to know how much it would be for a 10 gallon lighting for salt water fish i know im gonna need 10 pounds of live rock and i need a filter to whats good for salt???


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, trying to tell you how much a saltwater fish would be would be impossible without knowing the species as they can run between $3 and $300. Most of the fish that would live in a 10g tank wouldn't be too expensive, though.

I have no idea how much lighting would cost for that size tank. It would be alot more expensive if you were looking for a lighting fixture capable of supporting coral. I have a 36" fixture that the bulb burt out on, a new one is like $45 for the bulb.:-(

I would suggest slightly more than 10lbs of LR. For smaller tanks, generally it is more than 1lb per 1g.

Keep in mind that SW evaporates faster than FW, so you would need to do more WC than usual.

You could try looking on Craigslist for a complete setup. I got my complete 30g setup w/ stand, 10g sump, half a bag of salt, and a bunch of fish food, all for $150. My several month search finally paid off!:-D


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

ok thanks but i only wanna do fish only salt..


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

dylanfish said:


> ok thanks but i only wanna do fish only salt..


So you want to do a FO (fish only) tank, or a FOWLR setup (fish only with live rock)? You don't want any corals, or other inverts? Just trying to make sure I know what you are saying.


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

just fish and live rock


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

dylanfish said:


> just fish and live rock


I'm actually curious as to doing this setup as well: FOWLR, 10 gallon.

Can anyone make suggestions as to what I would need to purchase... and fish possibilities. Possible invertebrates as well such as snails and shrimp?

Protein skimmer
Type of Filter
Powerhead

I understand the process of setting the tank up and making sure I have cured Live Rock. I also understand about having larger volumes of water will help in decreasing problems with the set up, but honestly I don't have room and have no desire to convert my larger tank into a Saltwater set up as I just finally am happy with all my hard work in setting up my South American biotype.


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

ok well i am now getting the biocube 14 i heard really good reviews on it.


----------



## PRichs87 (Dec 30, 2009)

I've changed my mind, rather do a 20 gallon.


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

are the bio cubes good ???


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I've herd that they work.


----------



## fishbreeder (Feb 14, 2011)

i have a very experienced step dad and he said anything under a 20 gal isnt worth it because you would constantly be doing water changes.


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

yea well im doin a 29 biocube


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I have heard conflicting opinions on bio-cubes being good for SW. I know alot of people who have beautiful and successful bio-cubes, though. I guess they are fine, I don't know why some people don't like them for Saltwater.


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

ok yea im getting it on monday and then i gotta same 200 dollars for live sand and 15 pounds of live rock to start me up but i will add up to 30 pound when i get more money.


----------

